# Шум в ухе



## Tubor (14 Май 2017)

Добрый вечер.. Мне 28 лет. С марта прошлого года (с перерывами) у меня возникает ощущение пульсирующего шума в левом ухе. Шум этот совпадает с пульсом на запястье. Исчезает если нажать на сонную артерию или же заткнуть уши пальцами. На данный момент шум иногда на несколько часов исчезает но затем вновь возобновляется. Вновь возобновляется в основном в горизонтальном положении (лежа, сидя). Иногда лежа шума этого тоже не бывает. Усиливается шум если повернуть голову в правую сторону, при повороте влево наоборот уменьшается.. Уменьшается и затем прекращается при ношении воротника шанса.
Был у терапевта, у лора и у невролога. Лор после аудиометрии никаких отклонений не нашел. Невролог же отправил на рентген шеи. Результаты рентгена - шейный остеохондроз, нестабильность позвонков. В результате этих исследований невролог поставил диагноз шейный остеохондроз и проделал какие то манипуляции с шеей. После этого шум у меня постепенно (через неделю) исчез. И до декабря этого шума вообще не было. Возобновился этот шум во время сильного стресса.
Скажите пожалуйста может ли это все быть из за остеохондроза. И бывает ли остеохондроз без головокружений.


----------



## AIR (14 Май 2017)

Tubor написал(а):


> Невролог же отправил на рентген шеи. Результаты рентгена - шейный остеохондроз, нестабильность позвонков.


Надеюсь,  рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами? Тогда просьба,  выложить снимки сюда...


Tubor написал(а):


> В результате этих исследований невролог поставил диагноз шейный остеохондроз и проделал какие то манипуляции с шеей. После этого шум у меня постепенно (через неделю) исчез. И до декабря этого шума вообще не было.


Это хорошо..


Tubor написал(а):


> Возобновился этот шум во время сильного стресса.


От стресса остеохондроз вернулся. А что к этому специалисту снова не обратились? Вроде уже помог ранее...


Tubor написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста может ли это все быть из за остеохондроза.


В таком возрасте сомнительно.  


Tubor написал(а):


> И бывает ли остеохондроз без головокружений.


В подавляющем большинстве случаев..


----------



## La murr (15 Май 2017)

@Tubor, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему *необходимыми сведениями* 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------

